# red panda :)



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

my college has the coolest red panda ever 

wel actually they got 2 but i was only in their cage when they had one lol

here it is 











































lol there not soo dangerous lol


----------



## miss_honey (Apr 13, 2008)

Super cute!!!


----------



## Anj (Oct 24, 2007)

These pictures are lovely 

What college do you attend and where?


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Anj said:


> These pictures are lovely
> 
> What college do you attend and where?


 
its sparsholt 
near winchester


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

i saw 3 of these at cotswold wildlife park, well i didnt see them because they were hiding but there cute little things :flrt:


----------



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

im duin sum work for sparsholt college lol


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

lol cool wat work u doin ?? 
:lol2::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

boiler replacement works lol


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

o lol i thought u ment sumin wiv the animals lol 
hav u had a look at the reps they got ??

ive held the monitor in there  :lol2:

its awsome


----------



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

i havent been up mate, my collegue has been up but im jus duin the work from the office at the moment, if i get chance to go up tho i may have to request a tour lol


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

lol you should 

and the boa is quite cool aswell  lol 


:lol2:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

great animal would have made me consentrate more at school


----------

